# Diy Sx350 Hana Box Mod



## BansheeZA (28/8/14)

Here is the box mod I assembled today with the help of @ZortEd.

The Sx350 is from the group buy with @Chef Guest and the hana box is from fasttech. 
Reason for choosing the silver box is after filing and modding on it I don't have to refinish th box again as it blends in perfectly with the silver anodizing.
The window for the screen was completely filed out by hand and finished of with some pencil files.
The original dna 30 screen cutout sits a bit too low for the sx screen and I had to move the whole board upward for the charging board to fit in underneath. Only bad thing is there is a bit of a gap under the screen now but I can live with that.
The board and buttons was hot glued into the box and then all the soldering began including the up and down wattage buttons.
Everything worked first time and all smoke is still inside the chip and components. 































sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest (28/8/14)

Nice one bruva!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## ZortEd (28/8/14)

Daarsy boeta!


----------



## Noddy (28/8/14)

Mooi man. Geniet hom


----------

